

Xiaomi Mi3 launched - 13Mp, 3050Mah, NFC  325$ - gjsriv
http://www.techinasia.com/new-xiaomi-mi3-miui-android-smartphone/

======
gjsriv
Xiaomi Mi2 outsold Samsung Galaxy S4 in China. Sold 10Million handsets. Anyone
knows where to buy in US?

~~~
slacka
You can pick the Mi2 up on eBay. The phone is geared for the China market, so
you're on your own for support and warranty.

I've used a Xiaomi in China. It was a decent phone, but the build quality felt
a little cheap compared to LG and Apple. I'll stick with the Nexus 4 for now.
It's cheaper and makes better engineering tradeoffs. Without a larger CCD
surface area, the 13Mp camera means worse low light photos. Likewise the 1080p
screen is indistinguishable from a 720, but gets worse FPS in games and drains
the battery faster.

